# More Flamingo Reds! 06/06



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Went out to the park yesterday with Alex (dacuban1) aboard the NMZ,but had a hard time getting shots on fly at reds because of the high winds.
We saw many fish, but all were way out of range.
We didn't get a clean shot all day.
We stopped at a local canal afterwards and I got a few casts in with the long rod and managed one peacock bass. 

So I wasn't satisfied with the fishing for the weekend.
I was going to wade for bones this morning, but Ramiro called me up to hit up some Florida Bay reds aboard his Maverick HPX T.

We made it out there at around 7.
Hit up the usual spots to find absolutely nothing!
The same spots that had schools of reds plowing around out of range, were now completely exposed and fishless.
The water was a lot lower than it has been lately.

So we were in search for slightly deeper water.
Still not finding anything but some trout and spotted a few small rats scooting around.
We decided to make a long run, and it paid off.
Schools of reds tailing and pushing down the flat as if it was a highway. 
By now, the wind was blowing, the extreme soft bottom made it hard to chase the fish too far.
But with other schools following each other, if we couldn't get one school to bite, we let it go and waited for the next to come on by.

We managed to double up on the first school of tailers.
After that, we picked one fish off each school. 
This lasted about 45 minutes.
The tide changed, and the wind turned.
The flat quickly became a ghost town.
We were happy with the fish caught and made the long run back to the ramp. 

I kick myself for again, not grabbing my fly rod that stayed in the rod racks all day.

It just all happened so fast, I didn't even have it rigged for reds.
Still had a peacock fly tied on from yesterday afternoon.
Once we found the fish, I wanted to make it count.



















































































































Note: The Majority of the shots were in Auto.
Ramiro doesn't know how to mess around with the Manual setting too much, so he shot in Auto, and I snapped some quick pics in auto because I'm an ass.
One can tell the HUGE difference of manual and auto.
I have two pics of the same thing one in auto one in manual.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cameras working great bro  pics look great


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I found someone with a taller casting platform than me!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

If you want to correct the issue with the color shoot in program mode, "P". When you are in Auto it messes with your white balance and color levels. Nice feesh! I need to get down there for a couple days


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

your dialed in in the reds now nice day!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Eric, wtg you guys have been all over the reds lately.  

as fer the camera stuff I wouldn't get too concerned for these kinds of hero shots, which most of yours look great anyway. If you're looking to create publishable shot's then you'd shoot in raw and PP as needed or desired...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice report bro wish we had a day like that on Sat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice report bro wish we had a day like that on Sat.



Seriously, if those reds we saw weren't on their horses, we would've at least had a few shots. 

We'll get em.
Just hope for better wind conditions.
If not, hopefully we can adapt to the wind and get up on em.
As long as the reds aren't hitting the nitrous boost across the flat. lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are beautiful fish, great job! 

I end up doing the same thing with my fly rod. I bring it and plan to use it when I get on a good bite, but then I either wait to long to break it out or I only get single shots at the fish. :


----------

